# cookware



## cannibal (Mar 11, 2011)

For fry/saute/sauce/etc pans what do you choose? Seems like most places just get whatever is cheapest at the time. I'm partial to the vollrath optio line for price/performance ratio, but i'm curious what everyone else prefers.


----------



## obtuse (Mar 11, 2011)

I use Paderno, Debuyer, All-Clad, Cuisinart tri-ply, Lodge, Staub for all my cooking needs =)


----------



## joec (Mar 11, 2011)

I actually have a few brands but then with induction one learns to buy as one needs it. So with that said aside from the standard cast iron stuff as well as the enameled dutch ovens, I tend to buy good quality stainless steel pans either in tri ply or encapsulated bottoms. Now in induction it just needs to work since all that heats is the pan nothing more. I have Wolfgang Puck, Emeralware, All-Clad etc but have several different brands mostly purchased for a given pot/pan for the job at hand.


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 11, 2011)

Mostly Falk and Erie (Griswold)


----------



## ecchef (Mar 12, 2011)

Sitram catering line. Even I can't destroy it.


----------



## Smarcus (Mar 12, 2011)

Home cook here. My favorite fry pan is 12 inch Debuyer mineral pan. I also use All Clad stainless, Demeyere, Lodge Cast Iron, Le Crueset and Staub enameled CI and a generic carbon wok.


----------



## cannibal (Mar 13, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Sitram catering line. Even I can't destroy it.


 
Haven't had the chance to try one of these yet. All praise from the catering line and I will pick one up in the future but all my cash is tied up at the moment.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 13, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Sitram catering line. Even I can't destroy it.


 
Is that the Cybernox?


----------

